# Opinions on this Jacobsen??



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

https://huntsville.craigslist.org/grd/d/jacobsen-greensking-walk/6235576892.html

Any opinions on this? Price? Questions I should ask?


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

My actual worry is that the highest HOC is 7/16"....seems almost overkill for a home lawn. MIght be a great cut, but I'd pretty much be forced to mow everyday, even on the highest setting, wouldn't I?


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

While I'm soliciting opinions, here's another that looks in great shape, but if I should splurge on the Jacobsen....

https://huntsville.craigslist.org/for/d/tru-cut-reel-mower/6237367854.html


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

That TruCut looks pretty darn clean. If it work well 700 would be a great deal IMO.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree, 7/16" is a big commitment. The Tru-Cut looks nice!


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Any questions I should ask about the tru cut (if I can convince my wife I need to spend the money this summer on one)? It looks like it's in good shape. Paper cut test? Any checks on engine, transmission, etc? Can't tell from the picture, but do Tru cuts come with front rollers normally?

And I'm assuming y'all think that $700 is a pretty decent price?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

mrigney said:


> My actual worry is that the highest HOC is 7/16"....seems almost overkill for a home lawn. MIght be a great cut, but I'd pretty much be forced to mow everyday, even on the highest setting, wouldn't I?


I've read before the lowest HOC on the 26" model was 7/16 and the max was over 1 1/5? I can't find the information now, but maybe SG311 can verify The HOC range.



southernguy311 said:


> ...


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

That's what I thought Red. Being a Tees & Collar mower max height of 7/16" does make sense. I tried looking at some manuals but to no avail. I did find an eBay ad that said HOC was 1/4-1 1/2" which sounds right for the kind of mower it is.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

http://www.jacobsen.jp/gk500

Looks like the 526a is up to 1.25". That would be a little more manageable, I think. If the max HoC is 1.25", what would be the comparison between the Jacobsen and the Trucut? I'm going to email the add and ask about the HOC.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Redtenchu said:
 

> mrigney said:
> 
> 
> > My actual worry is that the highest HOC is 7/16"....seems almost overkill for a home lawn. MIght be a great cut, but I'd pretty much be forced to mow everyday, even on the highest setting, wouldn't I?
> ...


I've never been able to get mine below .5 but 1.25 is about the max. With that said, if you are trying to go lower than that, get a true greens model, not one set up for tees/approaches.

The Jake is going to be a far superior mower to the Trucut


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

mrigney said:


> Any questions I should ask about the tru cut (if I can convince my wife I need to spend the money this summer on one)? It looks like it's in good shape. Paper cut test? Any checks on engine, transmission, etc? Can't tell from the picture, but do Tru cuts come with front rollers normally?
> 
> And I'm assuming y'all think that $700 is a pretty decent price?


I just bought a used TC last week. Here's what I used to gauge it- Does it start on first or second pull? Who maintained it? Paper cut test? Tilt it back and look at the bed knife...look for any chips/dings, If you can find out why they are selling it. How does their yard look is also a secondary indicator.


----------

